# Upper inside chest



## JUST ME (Jul 21, 2004)

Whats up all??
I curently flat bench 290lbs.I have a nice size to my chest but want to build more on the upper inside.Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 21, 2004)

do more incline.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 22, 2004)

Anasci.org said:
			
		

> do more incline.


Agreed. Are you doing anything specific for upper chest right now?
What is your chest routine?


----------



## JUST ME (Jul 23, 2004)

I do flat bench,Close-grip flat bench.Tons of push-ups,inclin press,and dumbbell press,flys ,pec deck flys.

Talking to a trainer to-day he said try to do Cable crossovesand incline dumble flys to build up my inside upper chest.

What do u think DragonRider good --bad??


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 23, 2004)

If that's all in one workout, you are probably overtraining.
Close gip benches should be reserved for triceps (not pecs). They also greatly hit your front delts which will detract from inner, upper pec thickness.
If you have enough intensity during your chest routine, there is no reason to ever do another push-up.
Pick three exercises and do 3 to 4 work sets on each and with the proper intensity your chest should be fried.
Here is a sample routine. I would suggest for someone looking for upper chest size.
1st exercise...Bench press 2-3 warm-ups followed by 3 work sets.
You can sustitute flat dumbell press here for variety.
2nd exercise ...Incline press x 3 work sets (no additional warm-up is necessary)
You can substitute incline dumbell press here for variety.
3rd exercise...Incline flys x 3 work sets

Your work sets should cause temporary muscular failure at 6-10 reps.
If you can do another chest exercise after that routine, you aren't working hard enough.
Remember growth occurs while resting. Growth is a healing response to damage done during exercise, so additional exercise only causes additional damage, not additional growth.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 23, 2004)

JUST ME said:
			
		

> Talking to a trainer to-day he said try to do Cable crossovesand incline dumble flys to build up my inside upper chest.



I agree with that, but I wouldn't recommend both. The bulk of your routine should revolve around complex, multiple joint movements with only one isolated movement per muscle.


----------



## JUST ME (Jul 26, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> If that's all in one workout, you are probably overtraining.
> If you have enough intensity during your chest routine, there is no reason to ever do another push-up.
> 1st exercise...Bench press 2-3 warm-ups followed by 3 work sets.
> You can sustitute flat dumbell press here for variety.
> ...


----------



## crumb316 (Sep 26, 2004)

Upper inner chest, just read in MD  MR. O what's his name big police officer guy.........oh ya Ronnie Coleman, says the best exercise for building the upper inner chest is incline dumbbell press, I concur, don't let the weights come right together at the top to keep constant tension on the pec muscles.


----------

